# Generator RPM with and without load



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

I couldn't able to understand generator RPM. I am having worst problem of generator RPM problem. Without load it is running fine and giving 220 Volts. But on load it speed decreases with engine vibrates more than usual. Also voltages down to 150 to 180 volts.

I understand that when we put load the speed decreases and so the voltage for seconds and the they become stable. As my generator stays on low RPM I checked the governor it was at full. So there is no way to increase the speed on load.

Why generator RPM can be increased on unload? and why can't we increase RPM on load?

If generator speed is controlled by governor it should work same for both unload and load because we are manually operating the governor.

When my generator was unload I increased gas pressure through gas kit its RPM increased as well. but on load when I increased the gas pressure the generator RPM began to decrease more.

Someone have any idea about how to increase RPM on load?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

That is the way most of them work. You didn't say how much load you were putting on it?


----------



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

Even a single fan load decreases its speed. So I don't thing it is an overload issue.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

For the second time. Either the engine is not producing it's rated Horse Power, Or the unit is over loaded, or over rated. Take it to a repair station and have someone that knows what they're doing look at it.


----------



## Apple206 (Jan 28, 2015)

your article is as astounding. The clearness in your publish is simply great


----------

